# UKC Weight Pull Program on Probation



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=393004



> UKC Weight Pull Community,
> 
> The purpose of this announcement is to inform the UKC Weight Pull Community that after careful consideration the UKC Weight Pull program as a whole has been placed on indefinite probation.
> 
> ...


OUCH :doh:

I know in my local WP Community there is a LOT of drama going down from a lot of people being accused of cheating, to judges calling bad shots (or overlooking things they shouldn't) to many other odd's and ends. I didn't see this coming but I knew something was about to happen. 

What this means is All-Stars (which is like best of the best, who can score more points, pull the highest amounts) isn't going to be happening next year but you can still earn titles. It just sucks that there's a chance right now that the UKC will DROP WP completely. 

I just hope that the people involved with the drama will straighten up and grow up. I know at my last WP I went to take photos at you could feel the tension between people in the air. It was horrible. All over stupid titles. I wish people would remember the real reason for doing things, FUN. The FUN of working with your dog. The FUN of hanging with people who feel the same you do. The FUN of the event... *sighs*


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Hey UKC


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

So, basically "Since you can't play nice, you can't play at all"? My goodness, _how bad is it?_ I think I'm siding with the UKC on this one, unless I'm misunderstanding the situation.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sorta lost. What exactly is the problem? How is UKC WP more biased/subjective/cut-throat than Obedience or anything else? (Those are honest questions, not trying to be snarky or anything)


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I know that a lot of the issues are coming from the judges being very bias, not being clear on the rules, and playing favorites. This is causing a LOT of trouble for others playing the rules. I know that at my local WB there was one club that would really really really push for other JR handlers to pull so that way their Jr Handler (who has a top dog) could get extra handling points. They would even let a JR handler handle their dogs if it meant that their Jr Handler would bet points. Kind of sick.

There was a LOT of drama this year I don't know half of it. A lot of people accused of cheating (which I know that they weren't) just to pull them out of the point run for All Stars. This was just from OUR area. I don't know about others.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That's very sad.


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2008)

That is definitely very sad. The UKC did away with the dog sports program as well, albeit for different reasons (as I understand it), and now WP? Here I am hoping to hear some news one of these days that the UKC will bring back the dog sports program in some form, and instead I read that they are placing WP on probation - we want more sports, not less.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Could someone who knows the sport of WP explain it to us who don't have a clue, or at least refer us to a link that explains it. How do the dogs compete, how are points earned, are there different classes/divisions, etc? 

All I think I know about WP is that dogs pull a carts with some form of weights on them, and they increase the weight untill they've determined which dog can pull the most amount of weight for that day. And there's a chinese crested that does WP. As you can tell I don't know very much about WP, but it seems to me like the UKC is throwing the baby out with the bath water. Had UKC tried to do anything to correct the stituation before it got out of hand?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

This site will tell you most about what WP in and how it works http://www.pulldoggies.com/thejist.htm 

Points start based on what your pulling on: Snow, Rail or Cart. I'll refer to Rail just because it's the easiest to explain. All Points are awarded depending on how much weight your dogs pull divided byshow much your dog weighs
Dog's Weight __________________________________ 65lbs
------------- = Percentage of weight pulled (MWPP) -------- = 46.8x body weight
Weight Pulled _________________________________ 3042lbs

Ok so Nubs weighed normally right around 65lbs. Lets say he pulled 3,042lbs on a rail system, so he would have pulled 46.8% his body weight. This is important to know.

Points are awarded like so
5 points - 20x body weight pulled
10 points - 25x weight pulled
15 points - 35x weight pulled
20 points - 45x weight pulled.

So in above scenario Nubs just got his 20 points which is the max you can get. Now you just let your dog go to see how much more he'll pull because you get BONUS points for Most Weight Pulled and Most Weight Pulled by Percent. Most weight pulled is divided up weird because it depends if you are pulling format A or format B. For this we are just going to say it's A so it's for all dogs in the 70lb weight class and under. 

Now Nubs pulled (something he has never done but I could see happening) 8000lbs. 8000/65= 123.07% All the other dogs quit pulling at 7,900lbs, so Nubs would get Most Weight Pulled Division 1 (Division 2 would be 80lb class and above) which would mean he'd earn another 15points! 

Now we have Toby the Chinese Crested who only weighs 14lbs but he rocked it out and pulled 2000lbs (Which is something that has happened) which comes out to 142.85%. While Nubs won MWP, Toby has now won Most Weight Pulled by Percent so he earned the other 15points.

So in one pull you can earn 20 points for max pulled, then 15 points for Most weight pulled, then 15 for highest percentage pulled = 50 points. You only need 100points from your first title (UWP) to get to your Champion title (UWPCH) then another 100 points to your next title (UWPCHX) then another 100points to the next which is Grand Class(UGWPCH). When you enter grand class, points change a little and I haven't studied them well enough to explain it yet. All these points also go toward All Star's which is just best of the best. 

Does this all make sense? It's hard to explain unless your watching a weight pull and can see it as I'm talking about it.

As for the UKC doing something about it before it got out of hand, NOPE! Nothing. This was their solution before even trying anything else. No punishing clubs that are causing all the drama, or even taking away judges rights. Nothing at all


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Join the world of Schutzhund.. it is the same thing.... between clubs, national organizations, individuals, helpers.. 

This sort of CRAP drives me crazy. Does not matter if it is WP or SchH or any other sport. Geeze loueeze.. all I wanna do is work, train and compete my dog and if the dog is good enough, win titles. 

It is a rule you learn in kindergarten.. you don't need to be FIRST in line to enjoy going out for recess!!! And if you bully others to BE first you get a time out INSIDE instead of going out for recess.....


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

That is what I like most about Agility. Although you are competing with the other dogs, what really matters is how you and your dog do. You can get a qualifying score whether you are the fastest or slowest as long as it is within the set time. At least in our area, people are very friendly and I have never heard anyone complaining about the judging as your dog either does it perfectly or you don't qualify.

I do prefer the trials with automatic timers as handtiming, no matter how honest the person is, a slight hesitation can mean the difference in your time. I would never want to be a timer.


----------



## ButterflySouls (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh weight pulling, my favorite dog sport. Thank you, UKC. [/sarcasm]


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

ButterflySouls said:


> Oh weight pulling, my favorite dog sport. Thank you, UKC. [/sarcasm]


What the heck is that supposed to mean?


----------

